# 125 to salt water



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

well, as I type this, Amy(fallenangel0210) and I are transforming my 125 into a saltwater reef tank.........

This is what it comes to when you have a girlfriend :nod:

I am doing it to make her happy, cause that's her dream tank......

so, bye bye to my Pygo's, and hello Rock's :rock:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

YOu are p-whipped!

With that said, I'd be p-whipped to if fallenangel0210 was my g/f


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Welcome aboard the salt wagon.

Moved to saltwater


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..as i tell all...welcome to the dark side my son..muhahahahhaa


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> well, as I type this, Amy(fallenangel0210) and I are transforming my 125 into a saltwater reef tank.........
> 
> This is what it comes to when you have a girlfriend :nod:
> 
> ...


 Justask her if you can have a Trigger, then you'll have somewhat of a Piranha!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

:welcome:










hehe, within one year most of us are going to step over to sw.

> Amy(fallenangel0210) and I are transforming my 125 into a saltwater reef tank.........

Funny I doing the same think, upgrading I mean.. I already tansfered all organisms to backup tank and getting ready for new aquarium

Its look like this at the moment










good luck guys (give it a looooong cycle for good start)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I am actually surprised, for the fact that I like it


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

at first, when i kept asking honda if we could turn his 125 salt, he just kept saying no







but i asked him like a day later and he said yes, so i was really excited (yesterday) and wanted to switch everything right away but he said i had to wait. but i kept asking so he said yes and we worked on it for like 4 hours last night, but everything seems to have went well. we used all 40 gallons of my water, and a fluval 304 and a emperor 400 with cycled media

we also picked up a (one-eyed) half black angel last night, so there 3 little fish swimming around in the 125

i plan to add quite a bit of liverock today, and maybe a couple ocellaris clowns. it's monday, and at my lfs, employees get half price fish/coral/liverock in the first monday of every month, so i'll only pay $3 a pound!

Thanks again honey!! we're gonna turn your dream tank into my dream tank, (but we can call it ours)


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

we got some more fishies for it yesterday, 2 ocellaris clowns, 3 green cromis, white jawfish, spotted hawk, sailfin blenny, lemon damsel, 2 camel shrimp 2 turbo snails and 10 more pounds of liverock 
i'll put some pics up later


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I think you guys are just to quick! Amy I'm not trying to bring you down or spook you out but damn! You really need to cycle that tank for long, long time.
I building 120 too, and I planing to cycle fot it at least two months. (Maybe less depending on water tests). Thats about the time for such a system to stabilize, to lose all new tank syndromes such as red slime, green and red algae and so. 
120 gallon is lot of water and you can make perfect setup out of it but to avoid probs. its advised to do it by the book. Thats why its wise to invest some time and money in it while its empty. To grab a pen and put thinks on paper how-where-why, to build a good sump for instance. 
Do you have one? If not plz. read about it

I don't wanna bother you about nitrogen cycle but what you need is healthy ecosystem before you put your first fish in.

Sorry for this critics but it would break my hart to hear from you guys sad news.

Mario


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> I think you guys are just to quick! Amy I'm not trying to bring you down or spook you out but damn! You really need to cycle that tank for long, long time.
> I building 120 too, and I planing to cycle fot it at least two months. (Maybe less depending on water tests). Thats about the time for such a system to stabilize, to lose all new tank syndromes such as red slime, green and red algae and so.
> 120 gallon is lot of water and you can make perfect setup out of it but to avoid probs. its advised to do it by the book. Thats why its wise to invest some time and money in it while its empty. To grab a pen and put thinks on paper how-where-why, to build a good sump for instance.
> Do you have one? If not plz. read about it
> ...


 Sorry man I have to Disagree. I just Turned My 77G Live Rock Only tank to a 135G tank with the same. I had all my fish in the tank after 1 and a half weeks of it being run. I had 4 Mature AC 500's and 3 Mature Powerhead 402, with the Filter adaption. All my levels were fine before I put my fish in. As Well The fish they are putting in the tank to help cycle it are hardy fish, they won't have a problem. Also cmon man, the girl works With salt for a Job, I think she knows what she's doing.... Just a though....


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

As I mentioned before I'm just a newbie, and all info I write needs to be double checked..
This is just a opinion, and it was no plan to play a wise guy... These are 
however thinks I heard from experienced reefers and there's knowledge shouldn't
be taken for grounded...

just my 2 cents..


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> As I mentioned before I'm just a newbie, and all info I write needs to be double checked..
> This is just a opinion, and it was no plan to play a wise guy... These are
> however thinks I heard from experienced reefers and there's knowledge shouldn't
> be taken for grounded...
> ...


 Hey man the more contructive critism she gets the better. !


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

all of us get better


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

yeah, thanks for your advice, i thought that through, i have like a third cycled water (40 gallons, we used all of it) 80 pounds of live sand from my 40, fluval 304 with cycled media and an emperor 400 with cycled media. i think it'll be enough bacteria to keep it from cycling. all the fish i added are pretty harty too. I wanted to add some more polyps and another anenome, but i'm gonna wait and make sure the tank doesn't go through another little cycle. I really dont think it will. we'd cheanged about 60% of the 125 for honda's p's when they got sick, and the tank didn't cycle again. but who knows, we'll be testing it lots!

I think we're gonna build a wet dry. Brian (bcollins) had some plans, he said he'd help us out

but let me know what ya think, i appreciate your imput!!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>but let me know what ya think, i appreciate your imput!!

thx.

I can tell you how I planing to do it. As I mentioned I moved all organisms to backup tank and they are going to stay there for a while.. As much as my tests and experienced friends opinion says so..

Within next two weeks I'm going to sell my old tank and move new in (new is still at friends place where we are connecting pipes to sump to check it out for leaks and so)

When I put the water in I'll dump 150kg (75 pounds) of LR and let it cycle. I assume that lot of organisms in the rock is goin to be dead so it is going to need some time to cycle it right. After 2 weeks I expect ammonia level to lower a bit and nitrite to be high, then I'll put 10-15 black mollies in to continue the cycle process...

Rest depends on development I mentioned above. As for inhabitants my plan is to keep less fish and more inverts, corals in particular. I'd like to get more involved with LPS and SPS corals so I really wanna have great system before I start putting the organisms in.

good luck with your system & well' keep each other informed









regards,

Mario


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

here's some pics from my tank


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

about 2/3rds of the tank is still empty, i'll be working on building up more liverock. but the fish seem to like having some open space. i've been testing the water lots and it hasn't tested any ammonia or nitrates yet, so i think it maintained it's cycle.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> here's some pics from my tank


 OUR tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good! Are those real plants? If so what kind?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Looking good! Are those real plants? If so what kind?


 yupp, real plants, leaf caulerpa and red grape algae


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > here's some pics from my tank
> ...


 thats what you think









j/p

nice tank


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Looking good, what other fish do plan on getting?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Looking good, what other fish do plan on getting?


 I dont plan on getting anymore fish, at least for the time being. I just wanna build up my liverock, save for metal halide lighting, and add some more corals/polyps/mushrooms


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmm, now you guys have me thinking about turning one of my 29's into a salt tank. Your tank looks great so far. Brandon still has plenty of tanks for P's.







Is 29 gallon enough for a cool little salt tank? I figured a little live rock, sand, maybe a clown or two and a shrimp because I absolutely love them.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Hmm, now you guys have me thinking about turning one of my 29's into a salt tank. Your tank looks great so far. Brandon still has plenty of tanks for P's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go for it! a 29 would be fine for salt, great for the tank inhabinants you mentioned.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh great, after researching last night and today, I am thinking about converting my 75gal instead.







I am just concerned about the difficulty invloved in the process as well as upkeep. Amy, how much does liverock, substrate and oceanic mix cost at Jack's? Thanks. Just trying to get an idea.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Oh great, after researching last night and today, I am thinking about converting my 75gal instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, if you have the option of a 75, use it! it's generally easier to maintain correct salinity levels in a larger tank, have more room for fish, greater water quantity... but lots of ppl suscessfully keep tanks smaller then 30 gallons, my self included, so which ever one you chose, if you start off correctly and maintain the tank, would be great
prices are approximate
liverock $6 a pound (pohnpei, fully cured )
we dont stock oceanic, we stock instant ocean, we can probably order oceanic though. Instant ocean is (approx) $17 for 15 pound bag (treats approx 50 gallons) or around $45 for a bucket (treats around 200 gallons)
we have puka shells, crushed coral, & reef sand ranging from $10-35 for 20 pound bags


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Sorry to hijack your thread. If I use the 75gal, which I'm leaning towards, I will get a skimmer and I will also have a fluval 404 and a 104 on it. Since they are cannisters, I read that I should avoid sand. But, I've also read to avoid coral. What substrate would you recommend? Thanks for all your help. My wife wonders how you persuaded Brandon to change the tank over.







She's been trying for years to get me to try salt.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Thanks for the info. Sorry to hijack your thread. If I use the 75gal, which I'm leaning towards, I will get a skimmer and I will also have a fluval 404 and a 104 on it. Since they are cannisters, I read that I should avoid sand. But, I've also read to avoid coral. What substrate would you recommend? Thanks for all your help. My wife wonders how you persuaded Brandon to change the tank over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it all depends on what you want to put in the tank. If you wanna de a reef, live rock would be your primary means of biological filtration, so what you really want is water flow hang on power filters give you more flow for less money and you can run (reefsafe carbon) in that . if you do want fish only the canisters are a good option. I had sand in my 40 gallon with a fluval. You just have to be careful. let the sand settle before you turn on the filters, keep the intake tube several inches above the bottom of the tank, turn of the filter when doing partials and adding water(or any other matience that would stir your sand) you will have problems with most filters or powerheads if you get sand in the impeller, just use common sense. I never had a problem. but you have advantages either way, if you want a reef, chose a thin layer of sand or you can go bare, quite a few ppl have posted her with sucess of bare bottom tanks...
as for persuading brandon to change the tank... I have my ways. but i kept asking him and he was like no, no, no. and one time i asked him and he said yes. he was in the process of getting rid of his pygos already, so i guess i just caught him at a good time


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> as for persuading brandon to change the tank... I have my ways.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

it takes a strong man to convert his PRIZED pygo shoal into a saltwater dream for his grilfriend........ fallenangel= i think you have a good man if he is wililng to do that for you........ can i taste a new websalt called trigger-fury.com???? more and more people are converting every day, and for all of those people who are asking why......... maybe you should try and find out........


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

phensway said:


> it takes a strong man to convert his PRIZED pygo shoal into a saltwater dream for his grilfriend........ fallenangel= i think you have a good man if he is wililng to do that for you........


 I know! sometimes i just think about it and smile and cant believe it b/c honestly i didn't think he'd let me
but just so I dont sound like a controlling bitch who stole his tank... I had bought some of the pygos (2 think) an ac 500 and helped build the stand, pay for the glass canopies, gravel and strip lights. I also helped him with partials. I kinda looked at the tank as both of ours. and so is the salt tank now. He bought the cromis and jawfish.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > it takes a strong man to convert his PRIZED pygo shoal into a saltwater dream for his grilfriend........ fallenangel= i think you have a good man if he is wililng to do that for you........
> ...


well, you believe I love you then?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i wish my woman would do things like that for me......... you two are just so cute..........







lmao.........


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Any updates on the tank? How's your cycle coming along? I built and stained my tank stand for the 75gallon Monday and Tuesday. It is completed and in the "Fish Room." Going to find a LFS to take the Jag today and drain the 75gal. I need to get it in the fish room so that I can get some Live Rock and sand in there for the cycle. I found a few places on line that have great deals on LR and LS but I'd hate to pay shipping.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

tank maintained it's cycle, i've been checking my water lots. I added about 50 more pounds of live rock Saterday, checked water again today, and everything looked good (well calcium was a little low, buts it's been corrected)
Just got a beautiful long tentace anenome that looks neon green under my actinic lighting. My skunk clown has already hosted in it. During the move, I did "lose" a long tentacle and a sebae anemone. The sebae hadn't been doing well ever since I traded in the clown that was hosting in it (i had traded the clown b/c it was beating up my flame angel) The long tentacle wasn't looking good after the move and didn't seem to aclimate, it was lost in my live rock, i'm assuming it's dead. I looked for it, but couldn't find it.
What were the place you found online? i get my live rock 30% off of 6 a pound, so i'm happy with the price, i was just wondering!!
let me know how your initial setting up goes!!


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Amy, mind selling me some live rock at a discounted rate?







I went to Jack's today and after looking at their prices, ultimately decied to start with a 29gallon tank and do it right. Oh, is Adam a bit wet behind the ears?







He seemed very confused today at Jack's. I don't remember seeing him before.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > here's some pics from my tank
> ...


 good try at setin her straight but she seem like she taken over :laugh:


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Amy, mind selling me some live rock at a discounted rate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey adams our new 3rd key manager. he transferred from another store but i dont think he's had much saltwater experience, i think he went to the career center...
we get live rock in on thursday's, not every thursday, just when dianna decides to order some... thats the best time to get it, come in some time and pic out some pieces, i'll buy them for you at the end of the night and you can pay me back.

i think the 29 would still be great, and you could alwasy upgrade to the 75 in the future


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Fallenangel0210 said:
> ...


 Damn straight


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks Amy! I can't wait to check out your and Brandons' salt tank on Sunday if there is time.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Amy doesn't have anybody in check, I got her


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Finally saw the tank in person on Sunday and I must say it's amazing even in these early stages. My favorite is your collector crab. I have to get one of these.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> Finally saw the tank in person on Sunday and I must say it's amazing even in these early stages. My favorite is your collector crab. I have to get one of these.


 yeah, he used to have lots of daisy polyps on himself, but they either dropped off or died during the move. he's one of my favorites too


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Went to Jack's today and purchased Instant Ocean and Aragonite live substrate. Mixed the saltwater and have the fluval 304 and a AC Pro 4 powerhead working in the 29gal. I am going to wait 24 hours before I put the substrate in. How long should I wait for the live rock? I plan buy the live rock little by little so that I don't give my wife a heart attack due to the price.







Can I just give you 20 and have you pick some out for me when you feel it's right? Thanks Amy.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

MStiers said:


> How long should I wait for the live rock? I plan buy the live rock little by little so that I don't give my wife a heart attack due to the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can add the live rock now, i can get you some whenever you want it, we might get a new shipment in today (thursday), or you can wait untill april 5th because the first monday of each month i get fish/coral/inverts/liverock

$6 a pound~reg price
$4.20 a pound~my discounted price 
$3.00 a pound~first monday of each month price


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

3$ A POUND i have to pay 9$ you guys are lucky


----------

